# 6th Flattie of the Year (Tusc River)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

went catfishing last night on the Tusc River for the TCBA tournament, the water was UP and muddy, i really didnt expect to do very well at all. started fishing around 6 pm, about 730 a light drizzle started to fall so i sat in the car waiting it out and watching my rods in their rod holders. I just about got my rod pulled in the river, this fish hit so hard that it almost pulled the rodholder out of the ground. I jumped out of the car and grabbed my rod and landed a NICE 12 lbs 9 oz Flattie, which is my biggest so far this year. i caught it on a large creek chub about 8 inches long. i also ended up catching a decent channel (3 lbs 15 oz) about 1030. my wife caught a 3 lb channel on a small 4 inch bluegill. "rockbass" who we were fishing with also landed a nice 5 lbs 13 oz channel cat. 

I ended up weighing in 16 lbs 8 oz and took first place at the tournament and the flattie was released to fight again another day !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Glad somebody caught something. We fished 3 different spots until 11 and called it a night. Didn't even get a good bite.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

only number 6? man you are slacking that's what I get for showing people my spots tell the truth though it was only 12 4 on your scale originally and 12lb 6 on mine but gained some weight while on the stringer. If it almost pulled your rod in, you should have your holders placed better to stop that goofball. the 4 lbers do the same thing


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Why Don T You Guys Do A Tappen Tournament Where The Flats Will Pull Your Rods In!!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

A Tappan tournament  HAHAHAHA there aint no flatheads in Tappan !! Ive fished that lake about 8 times this year with live bait and have never even had a decent run or hooked a flattie, ill stay on the river where the fishing is good !!! heck last 3 times weve had tournaments out there 9 out of 10 channel cats turned in have been 12 inches long, we average fish better then 20 inches on the river.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

guess ya got to know where and how to fish too ha ha.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> guess ya got to know where and how to fish too ha ha.


That is exactly right husk! Half the guys in the tourney's don't catch much on the river either.........I know I don't know the lakes at all. Sad when they last time we had one out there my big fish of only 4 lb 6 oz would have been enough to win it all  


Hey Brian, you know darn well it has more to do with you not knowing where to fish more than the fact they aren't in there. I am lost from shore out there for sure


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i sent invitations but no one comes rocky. remember the 52 lber they got,thats where id show you.and there getting them out in front of the rental cabins and down from the bridge that goes to clendening. i don t chase these things cause i like channels. ill put my pic s up against the tuskys any day,dont get me wrong i love that darn river too,alot.ya can t fish a spot two times and not go back,thats fishing,gonna try tonite again,its been off and on.people have brought in 4 flats over 35 lbs this week at coreys,seen the pics this morning......what pigs!!!!!!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Our river is full of 4-6 lbers H2O! They are caught all the time........I just never seem to get many on tourney night's.........go figure!  It is also full of smaller flatties 10 lbs or less with quite a few from 10-20 lbs. The occasional 20 plus I will catch or hear about too. I have not done any hardcore cattin for a little while lately. I really need a boat to get to the really good spots  

Husky.........I have just not been able to work out the invites yet. I will go with ya some day though  I haven't been out to the lake much this year other than for shad. I have been chasing all these small river fish  Hard to work and get good trips in between. That is why I have been staying close to home throughout the week  I know there has been a lot of nice fish coming from right in front of your place too.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

around here, people are too ignorant to believe people actually catch fish that size on rod and reel. First thing that would happen if I caught one like that in the local tourney, I would be accused of cheating. Heck, I get accused of it for catching 1 fish 5 lbs


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

anytime ya want to hook up rocky......yell. good fishin to ya


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Not everyone is a professional like you rocky...and no one accused you of cheating...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if one of you guys get time ,send me your rules,i wouldn t mine fishing one of your tours.do you combine flats and channels too???


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

you are allowed to keep one flattie and 4 channels or 5 channels for our tournaments. pm me with your email address and ill send you a copy of the rules HUSKY.

 Thanks for the interest in our tournaments !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Husky id love to get together and fish Tappan with you, i cant pull too many all nighters due to work schedules and what not but i can fish from 9 pm to 2 am or so. maybe i can actually catch a decent catfish from Tappan


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cool.we will to set something up after we go through dog days next month,maybe we can get catfish hunter and rocky to go too,you should be able to send email through here.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah Ill go whenever Id like to find some new spots at tappan that have DECENT sized fish in them!


----------

